
BBC Micro Bot - fermigier
http://www.8bitkick.cc/bbc-micro-bot.html
======
uk_programmer
There is a really good online emulator as well.

[https://bbc.godbolt.org/](https://bbc.godbolt.org/)

I had one of these when I was young and it pretty sport on with how I remember
it.

~~~
user2994cb
Interesting - this comment was marked as 'dead' until I upvoted it - some sort
of over-zealous spam filter misinterpreting "bbc"?

I was a Spectrum guy myself, but I did write my first C program on an Acorn
Workstation clone.

~~~
Lio
An “Acorn Workstation clone”? That sounds interesting.

Do you mean one of their Unix workstations (basically an ARM based Archimedes
running a clone of Unix) or a third party clone of some other Acorn kit?

Using either would be unusual and interesting to hear more about. Thanks.

~~~
user2994cb
One of these: [http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/det/33101/Acorn-
Cambridge...](http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/det/33101/Acorn-Cambridge-
Workstation/) with a TI 32016 processor & using a BBC Micro for UI - except
that my housemate Colin thought it was a bit expensive, so reverse engineered
the board, redesigned it to be a little smaller (this was in the mid-80s &
chip specs were changing rapidly), wire-wrapped a prototype for testing, then
etched five proper PCBs, of which only a couple were populated.

~~~
arethuza
An article about that board in some computer magazine of the time (probably PC
World) was the first time I had heard of Unix and C - I was amazed at the same
of C code they gave - no line numbers!

Edit: This was probably 1983 when I was 17 and my programming experience was
based on Apple II and Sinclair machines.

~~~
user2994cb
Rather than Unix, our Workstation ran Panos, the only operating system that I
know of named after a Greek restaurant.

~~~
arethuza
I never got nearer than a magazine review to one of those beasties so I am
probably getting the OS part wrong - but I do vividly remember wondering what
#include did.... :-)

~~~
Lio
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panos_%28operating_system%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panos_%28operating_system%29)

~~~
user2994cb
And this is the (now defunct) Panos restaurant, on Hills Road:

[https://i2-prod.cambridge-
news.co.uk/incoming/article1345494...](https://i2-prod.cambridge-
news.co.uk/incoming/article13454940.ece/ALTERNATES/s1227b/Panos-
restaurant.jpg)

------
Tepix
Very cool. For bonus points, try to escape from the emulator!

------
WorldPeas
Wonder what would happen if one were to tweet it a fork bomb. I'd hope they
have a mitigation for that.

~~~
e12e
I don't think it's possible to fork a process? At any rate the example code is
basically an infinite loop... So I think you get to do pretty much whatever
for you 50 seconds of runtime..

~~~
Piskvorrr
Yup, that machine had literally no notion of a process. You could say it was
strictly single-process: whatever is in memory is what gets run...a fork bomb
would require breaking out of the VM.

------
ChrisArchitect
had a bit too much fun with this the last few days, but had an idea and trying
to get it into a tweet (without minifying) was fun - wanted more of a typing
effect but lack of way to delay/wait/slow BBC BASIC flow or get timing right
with GIF maker (should've read doc note! it generates the gif after 18 seconds
and then for only 2 seconds long). Still very neat, takes me back to my <ahem>
youth.

------
Snetry
BASICTwitter

------
yori
Example code on the website:

    
    
      10 MODE 2
      20 COLOUR RND(7)
      30 PRINT "HELLO WORLD"
      40 GOTO 20
    

Happy to see "colour" spelled the English way. :-)

~~~
speps
You should have use "spelt" then :-)

~~~
mrob
"Spelled" is more common now even in British English. E.g. compare a Google
search of 'site:bbc.co.uk "spelt"' with 'site:bbc.co.uk "spelled"'. Most
recent usage of "spelt" is referring to the grain, or a direct quote of
somebody who prefers the old-fashioned spelling.

~~~
user2994cb
Dr. Johnson gives both spellings in his Dictionary, along with relevant quotes
from Milton and Dryden, which are all spelled "spelled" or "spell'd".

